# Normandy in between Paris and London?



## DebBrown (Aug 6, 2010)

We have a trip planned in September for 5 days in Paris followed by 5 days in London.  DH would like to visit Normandy but I don't think it will fit in conveniently.  Still I came here to ask the experts.

In between Paris and London, could we travel to Normandy for the day and then continue on to London that evening?  I'm concerned about the travel times and storing our luggage.  We would be traveling by train or some other form of public transportation.

Deb


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 6, 2010)

I would make it a day trip from Paris. Unless you are hardy souls, making it a stop on the way to London would too much of a hassle for me.

Here's a link to give you ideas. http://www.viator.com/search/normandy

Cheers


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the input.  I looked at the train schedules and we would definitely be going back to Paris.  I'm not too excited about using one of my Paris days at Normandy so DH is going to have to give this up.

Deb


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 7, 2010)

No worries. I think Normandy is an excellent place to visit for WWII History. The US and other Cemetery locations are certainly somber places.

Perhaps you could do a day of sight seeing and your husband could review the WWII sites and meet for dinner on the Bateaux Mouches. 

Cheers


----------



## ausman (Aug 7, 2010)

Why does your husband want to visit Normandy, if it is because he stormed the beaches or some relative did, and he wants to pay homage then I say let him take a few days and do so.

If not related to a WWII issue then Normandy, from all I have read and heard, would be a region I'd someday want to visit.


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 7, 2010)

basham said:


> Why does your husband want to visit Normandy, if it is because he stormed the beaches or some relative did, and he wants to pay homage then I say let him take a few days and do so.
> 
> If not related to a WWII issue then Normandy, from all I have read and heard, would be a region I'd someday want to visit.



He's interested in WWII history but not a veteran.  Since we only have 5 days in Paris - really four with one travel day - I'd rather not spend a day of it visiting Normandy.  Maybe on another trip some day.

Deb


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2010)

I would suggest Paris to Normandy via a tourist bus/or a private tour company to obtain the most history about the area.

It will be a very long day.   The area is very green and country.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 8, 2010)

*Normandy*

Normandy by train is easy.  While it could be done in one day, an overnight there works better.  You indicate you don't want to lose one of your days in Paris.  I can understand that, but the truth is 5 days is not nearly enough anyway-I suspect you will want to come back.  Thus, the prospect of losing a day is not as earth shattering.  Trying to fit it in on the way to Paris is not a good idea either.  What  you don't tell us is how you are getting to London- chunnel?? flight??


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey, jimster, we're taking the eurostar (chunnel) to London.  I appreciate the comments and we're letting the Normandy trip wait for another vacation.  We're doing Paris with another couple so I think we will be busy enough without the side trip.  Then we're headed to London for the theatre.  I've got tickets for four nights.  

Deb


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 9, 2010)

DAE gets vacation cottages in Normandy in their exchange system.  That might be a good way to see Normandy on a future vacation. They even get weeks sometimes in a chateau there.


----------



## JudyH (Aug 9, 2010)

The Sunday NY Times yesterday had a very nice article on all the little villages in the Normandy region to visit, in addition to the WWII battlefields.  It is definately someplace to stay for a few days.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 10, 2010)

*Paris*

If you take the hop on hop off bus trip (i think there are 4 or 5 routes) at the beginning, you usually get a second day free.  Even if you've had it with the hop on hop off by the second day- it is a good way to get around town.  The subway is also an excellent method to get around town too, but you don't see the places in between.


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 10, 2010)

Jimster said:


> If you take the hop on hop off bus trip (i think there are 4 or 5 routes) at the beginning, you usually get a second day free.  Even if you've had it with the hop on hop off by the second day- it is a good way to get around town.  The subway is also an excellent method to get around town too, but you don't see the places in between.



We must think alike.  We are going with another couple and they have already bought the hop on/off bus tickets for two days.  We arrive early in the morning on the first day so a relaxing tour of the city sounds perfect before we start doing our "hopping".  I'm buying the museum passes too so we should be set.

Today I went shopping for Paris/London clothes.  The highs should be in the low 70s which means layers.  I need summer clothes and sweaters and jackets.  I'm trying not to take too much but that is not my strength.

Deb


----------

